# Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem



## WeirdPilot (18. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine 4000er Red Arc, eine 1000er Applause und eine 4000er Blue Arc und bei jeder Rolle das gleiche Problem: Nach ca einem halben Jahr fing das Schnurlaufröllchen an zu Surren und das bei jeder Rolle trotz Öl und guter Pflege..

Die Geräusche sind teilw. so laut, dass einen der Spaß am Angeln vergeht und ich in letzter Zeit nur noch mit den Shimanos los war!

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? oder habt ihr ähnliche Probleme??

lg

WP


----------



## jojo1611 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Hi,

das röllchen meiner red arc 10300, die ich übrigens erst gestern bekommen habe (also neu) surrt auch etwas...

Hatte das problem ebenfalls mal mei meinen Daiwa Tournament S 5000T. Oel hat da nicht geholfen. ich habe dann viel Fett reingedrückt. jetzt laufen die super!

Da die red arc allerdings ein geschlossenes Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen hat, ist das natürlich nicht so einfach...|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Die Surrer sind im Orginalzustand nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich zwangsläufig, mit Öl wird es erträglich weniger, das passende Fett ist noch besser. 
Das große Röllchen dreht richtig leichtlaufend wirklich supergut und schnell, da wird das Öl auch schnell wieder weggerieben, kein Wunder bei den Drehwegen und resultierenden Geschwindigkeiten. Das Röllchen schleift dann ganz leicht an den Wandungen, was man durch einen Schraubendreh und ein bischen mehr Fett um das Röllchen herum wieder abstellen kann. Hab ich auch bei meinen Rollen, muß man dem Röllchen halt wieder etwas bessere Schmierung gönnen, nach einer Woche vollem Rollbetrieb ist das eigentlich auch ganz normal, weil s.o. da passiert richtig was. Kleine einfache Schnurlaufröllchen haben längst nicht diese Umfangsgeschwindigkeit und Schnurschonung.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Ich hab seit ca. 1,5 Monaten ne neue Ryobi Zauber 2000 mit 0,13er Geflochtenen im Gebrauch. Obwohl ich damit nur kleine GuFi und Twister fische ist die Schnur ziemlich verdrallt.
Kann das auch am Schnurlaufröllchen liegen?
Angefangen zu Surren hat bislang jedoch noch nichts!


----------



## Gunni77 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Hallo

@burn77 Ich will nicht klugsheißern aber der Drall kommt von der Stationärrolle. Da du nicht mit Spinnern fischst wurde die Schnur entweder beim aufspulen verdrallt oder deine Schnur geht oft über die Bremse raus, das ist nämlich Drallursache Nr 1.

Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @burn77 Ich will nicht klugsheißern aber der Drall kommt von der Stationärrolle. Da du nicht mit Spinnern fischst wurde die Schnur entweder beim aufspulen verdrallt oder deine Schnur geht oft über die Bremse raus, das ist nämlich Drallursache Nr 1.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hi Gunni!

Ist nicht Klug********rn  !

Von der Bremse kanns nicht kommen, da ich zu wenig grosse Räuber gefangen hab, die mir auch Schnur von der Rolle genommen haben. Ist nämlich meine leichte Spinfischkombo für Barsch und Co.

Hab auch noch nie gehört, dass es bei der Ryobi Zauber Verdrallung aufgrund des Aufspulmechanismusses hab! Sonst wird die Rolle doch immer so gelobt, oder?

Ausserdem ist und bleibt der Lauf (Kurbeln) alles andere als leicht...ich dachte, das würde sich mit der Zeit geben


----------



## Gunni77 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Hallo

Der Drall kommt meiner Meinung nach von der Stationärrolle als solcher. Durch die Umlenkung ist das Problem bauartbedingt. Der Drall kann nur durch bestimmte Köder, falsches aufspulen oder die Bremse kommen und hat mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen nichts zu tun, welches nur die Reibung reduziert. Gerade bei leichtem Gerät geht immer mal wieder Schnur über die Bremse, es muss ja nicht viel sein, auf die Dauer summiert sich dieses Problem.

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nie gehört, dass es bei der Ryobi Zauber Verdrallung aufgrund des Aufspulmechanismusses hab! Sonst wird die Rolle doch immer so gelobt, oder?
> 
> Ausserdem ist und bleibt der Lauf (Kurbeln) alles andere als leicht...ich dachte, das würde sich mit der Zeit geben


Das Schnurlaufröllchen macht seine Umlenk- und Drallverhinderung im Regelfall ganz klasse, aber das hängt wohl auch von der Schnur ab. Welche ist es denn? Richtig fetter Drall vom aufspulen würde auch kaum herausgehen, wenn die Schnur einmal durch Reibung warm geworden ist , ist es sowieso ein ewiger Graus.
Finde das Drallen ohne Blinker und Spinner schon merkwürdig, bei mir passiert da nie nix #d .

Die Ryobi+Spro Rollen sind leider nicht so pralle gefettet - wie viele andere auch und das merkt man nach einigen harten Betriebsstunden. Mit einer ordentlichen Schmierschicht laufen die ganz anders 1a. Rollenmechaniker vor! :m


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ..... aber das hängt wohl auch von der Schnur ab. Welche ist es denn? Richtig fetter Drall vom aufspulen würde auch kaum herausgehen, wenn die Schnur einmal durch Reibung warm geworden ist , ist es sowieso ein ewiger Graus.
> Finde das Drallen ohne Blinker und Spinner schon merkwürdig, bei mir passiert da nie nix #d .
> 
> Die Ryobi+Spro Rollen sind leider nicht so pralle gefettet - wie viele andere auch und das merkt man nach einigen harten Betriebsstunden. Mit einer ordentlichen Schmierschicht laufen die ganz anders 1a. Rollenmechaniker vor! :m


 
Hi Det!

Ist ne 0,13er PowerPro.
Gefischt wurde nur mit Mini-wobblern, Cycaden und kleinen Gufis.

Wenn ich ne Rolle für fasst 90 EURO (180 MARK) nach dem Kauf erst aufschrauben, säubern und neu schmieren muss, dann krieg ich aber schon das :v .

Jemand Interesse an einer 2 Monate alten Ryobi Zauber mit 0,13 PowerPro in gelb und zwei Alu-Ersatzspulen??


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



burn77 schrieb:


> (..)
> Jemand Interesse an einer 2 Monate alten Ryobi Zauber mit 0,13 PowerPro in gelb und zwei Alu-Ersatzspulen??



50€ inkl. Versand


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

zu einem günstigen Preis nehme ich die gerne, da ich selber "schmieren" kann  50,50 (incl.VK) ? 

Man sollte aber nicht davon ausgehen, daß andere Fabrikate 
soviele Stunden 1a laufen, daß ist immer nur für die Kaufverführung designed, danach soll man eben auch z.B. das authorisierte Shimano Service Center benutzen und dort nochmal löhnen, viele Neukonstruktionen der Marke sperren sich auch (beabsichtigt?) konstruktiv recht kräftig gegen Eigenarbeiten |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

@Det u. Raabiat:

Ihr seid vorgemerkt!


----------



## Raabiat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Det u. Raabiat:
> 
> Ihr seid vorgemerkt!



Aber Raabiat kommt vor Det, weil Raabiat schneller war:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

@Raabiat
Ich schätze mal, daß burni daß auch von dem gebotenen Preis abhängig machen täte :q 

Da im Gerätepark bei burn77 noch Twinpower XT-RA  vorhanden sind, rate ich trotz des Ärgers mal zum von mir beschriebenen Test: Schnurlaufröllchen an die Spulenkante drücken (draufzu) und genau beobachten, was Arm+Rotor tun. Dieser Faktor ist aber laut schönem mal gemachten Erlebnisbeschreibung von HEWAZA die Sache überhaupt, ob man mit einer Rolle "richtig" große (>1m) Fische landen kann oder nicht: Was macht die Rolle bei (Dauer)Zug von 5 bis 10kg und notfalls noch ein bischen mehr? (sofern man das haben will)

Mein neues Angebot an burn77: 
Tausche eine auf Twinpower XT-RA frisierte Shimano Super GT-RA 2500 (hellgrau anstelle dunkelgrau) gegen die Zauber 2000, mit nachgerüsteten ARB-Kugellagern anstelle der Kunststofflager, Einhandkurbel und Super-Fettung + sehr weichem Lauf, im Zustand erheblich besser als neu.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



WeirdPilot schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe eine 4000er Red Arc, eine 1000er Applause und eine 4000er Blue Arc und bei jeder Rolle das gleiche Problem: Nach ca einem halben Jahr fing das Schnurlaufröllchen an zu Surren und das bei jeder Rolle trotz Öl und guter Pflege..
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich gehts ja hierum!
Alles andere machen wir dann per PN aus! #h


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2006)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Moin,

meine beiden Blue Arc haben zum Glück (noch?) kein "Surren" am Schnurlaufröllchen #6 vielleicht angel ich aber nur nicht schnell genug  

Wenn es auf ein Schmierproblem zurück zu führen sein sollte - und danach klingt es ja - könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß das mit einem Teflon-Kettenspray aus dem Motorradbedarf behoben werden könnte. Ich habe zu meiner aktiven Zeit auf "Dry Lube" umgestellt, also kein Fett im eigentlichen Sinne sondern ein Teflonspray welches am Motorrad u.a. den Vorteil hatte, daß kein Dreck an der Kette kleben blieb, dafür die eigentliche Haftfähigkeit des Sprays an der Kette jenseits aller Zeifel war #6 
Sollte sich noch ein Rest dieses Sprays bei mir finden werde ich es mal ausprobieren und dann berichten :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## NorbertF (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Hab ich grad bei meiner gemacht, es ratscht immer noch wie Sau.
Das ist dermassen nervig dass ich es nun bei 2 Arcs belasse, eine neue steht grad an, das wird definitiv ne Shimano. Stradic oder Stella, mal sehn.


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Es geht zwar nicht direkt um das Schnurlaufröllchen sondern um den Schnurfangbügel. Bei meiner BlueArc 9400 und Ryobi Zauber 2000 lockert sich nach einiger Zeit immer die kleinere Schraube des Schnurfangbügels (Auf der Seite des Schnurlaufröllchens) .Dieses macht sich durch Spiel beim Schnurfangbügels sowie ein leichtes Rattern beim Kurbeln bemerkbar.  Unter der Schraube sitzt eine Art Sicherungsscheibe. Schadensbehebung ist eigentlich kein großes Ding. Spule ab, Schraube nachgezogen, fertig.:m Hat noch jemand dieses Problem? Ich habe beim Angeln jetzt immer einen Fasenprüfer dabei:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

@all Unschönroller:
Da hab ichs mal (besser passend wegen Wartung) beschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1594183&postcount=42

Wer noch Fragen hat - bezüglich Ausführung, bitte da. Erklär ich gerne noch genauer falls es irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Aber probieren geht vor ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Bei meiner BlueArc 9400 und Ryobi Zauber 2000 lockert sich nach einiger Zeit immer die kleinere Schraube des Schnurfangbügels (Auf der Seite des Schnurlaufröllchens) .


Dies passiert wenn man da (zu oft) ölt. |rolleyes
Ist mir auch schon einmal an meiner gerade liebevoll gewarteten Zauber 2000 passiert ("da könnte man ja auch mal vorsichtshalber ölen"), allerdings mit einem wirklich gut!!! passenden Schraubendreher ist das auch schnell wieder bleibend fest.
Im Gegensatz zu Kunststoffrollenrotoren überdreht man eben nicht gleich das Gewinde. :g


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Nach gut einem Jahr haben sich bei meiner Red mittlerweile auch zwei Probleme eingestellt:

1. Schnurlaufröllchen macht  Schleifgeräusche
2. Am Umschlagspunkt macht die Spule einen "Sprung" von ca. drei mm nach hinten

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Arc-Threads  aufs penibelste durchforstet, da mir gerade  die Zeit fehlt.  Aber was ich mitbekommen habe wäre Folgendes (berichtigt mich, wenn was nicht stimmt) :

Zu Problem 1: Fett-Öl-Emulsion anmischen und nach Det`s Beschreibung aus Posting 42 irgendeines anderen Threads das Schnurlaufröllchen damit behandeln.

Zu Problem 2: Alles mal mit Bremsenreiniger gründlich entfetten, dann an allen beweglichen Teilen obiges Fett-Öl-Gemisch auftragen. Ausgenommen irgendein Ritzel, welches nur mit purem Fett behandelt werden sollte.  Wo finde ich das Ritzel? Könnte jemandem evtl. ein Foto der offenen Rolle schicken und der macht dann mit Paint oder ähnlichem eine Markierung rein, wo sich dieses Ritzel befindet. Damit wär mir sehr geholfen.#t

Da in unserem Verein Raubfische erst ab 15.6. frei sind kann man sagen, dass die Rolle jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr im Spinneinsatz war. Allerdings warens wohl nicht mehr als 10, 12 Einsätze. Zuvor nur Ansitz mit geringer Belastung. Muss ich mir dennoch schon Sorgen machen, dass die Rolle irreparable Macken hat? Zum diesjährigen Saisonauftakt ist mir Problem 2 erstmals aufgefallen, die Sache mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen hatte ich schon letztes Jahr in Ansätzen bemerkt.

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe!|wavey:


----------



## melis (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Bremsenreiniger ist aber nur die B-Wahl, kann man nehmen ist aber nicht optimal. Petroleum ist zum entfetten gemacht.


----------



## donlotis (13. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Hallo,

also das Penn-Fett in der Rolle scheint sich zu bewähren, bisher ein absolut leiser und ruhiger Lauf. :vik:

Jetzt wollte ich mir mal das Schnurlaufröllchen vornehmen, wird Zeit! Gibt es dabei etwas besonderes zu beachten (springende Federn, versteckte Schrauben)? Oder einfach zerlegen, Ölbad, einfetten/einölen, zusammenschrauben.? Mag das Kugellager dort eher leichtläufiges Fett oder Öl? |kopfkrat

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



donlotis schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich mir mal das Schnurlaufröllchen vornehmen, wird Zeit! Gibt es dabei etwas besonderes zu beachten (springende Federn, versteckte Schrauben)? Oder einfach zerlegen, Ölbad, einfetten/einölen, zusammenschrauben.? Mag das Kugellager dort eher leichtläufiges Fett oder Öl? |kopfkrat


Die Fettmischung Öl+Fett ist gerade richtig, hält dort länger als nur Öl, und man kann im Salz auch mit demselben Öl und einer Spritze von außen ein Tropfchen wieder drauftun.
Das Pennfett geht wahrscheinlich auch gut.

Wegspringen tut nichts, ist ganz einfach, das Röllchen paßt auch nur in einer Richtung wieder drauf, am besten mal genau nach den beiden verschiedenen Rändern beim abnehmen gucken.
Was tricky ist: Die dünne unsichtbare Kunststoff-U-Scheibe im Bügelhalter ist schwer herauszubekommen, am besten ganz vorsichtig mit einer Stecknadel darunter haken. Wenn man die gut putzt und darunter im Bügelhalter den Dreck wegmacht, schabt auch nichts mehr.
Ich pampe nach dem Putzen (Q-Tip geht auch gut ) den ganzen Bereich mit dem Fett-Ölgemisch voll und wische nach dem Zusammenschrauben das austretende Fett ab. Mit einem Schaschlikstäbchen kann man das Röllchen gut drehen - Schiebeantrieb - und mit Küchen- oder Klopapier wieder ganz fettfrei putzen, geht ganz fix wenn man weiß wie. Ein paar Teile braucht man schon dazu.  Also erstmal bereitlegen.


----------



## Peak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Fettmischung Öl+Fett ist gerade richtig, hält dort länger als nur Öl, und man kann im Salz auch mit demselben Öl und einer Spritze von außen ein Tropfchen wieder drauftun.
> Das Pennfett geht wahrscheinlich auch gut.
> 
> Wegspringen tut nichts, ist ganz einfach, das Röllchen paßt auch nur in einer Richtung wieder drauf, am besten mal genau nach den beiden verschiedenen Rändern beim abnehmen gucken.
> ...




Mhhhh... mal eine Frage. Kann man in der beschriebenen Fett/Öl Mischung auch Syntetiköl nehmen? ;+

Zum Beispiel 5W - 30W Leichtlauföl. In der Anleitung steht ja 15W - 40 Mineralöl. Habe mal beides probiert und bekomme immer verschiedene Farben/Geruch/Konsistenz. Keine Ahnung ob sich da die Verbindungen von Syntetiköl und dem Nigrinfett "beissen"?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



Peak schrieb:


> Mhhhh... mal eine Frage. Kann man in der beschriebenen Fett/Öl Mischung auch Syntetiköl nehmen? ;+


Sollte genauso gehen. Letzlich muß sich das natürlich mit allen Materialien bewähren, also auch dort wo es verwendet wird an der Rolle. Die Motoröle sind aber auch bezüglich Mischbarkeit zertifiziert. 
Am wichtigsten ist ein sauberes sehr reines Öl, nicht daß man gerade ein billiges Recycling-Öl mit einer gewissen Restunreinheit nimmt, da könnte die Verträglichkeit schlecht und die Agressivität hoch sein, genauso Absetzen usw.


----------



## Peak (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten ist ein sauberes sehr reines Öl, nicht daß man gerade ein billiges Recycling-Öl mit einer gewissen Restunreinheit nimmt, da könnte die Verträglichkeit schlecht und die Agressivität hoch sein, genauso Absetzen usw.



Ich habe Liqui-Moly "LEICHTLAUF SPECIAL 5W-30" verwendet.
Siehe auch hier --> http://www.liqui-moly.de/web/lmhomede.nsf/pages/index_produkte

Kostet etwa 12 Euro der Liter. Denke das es ganz gutes Öl ist?!

Das Fett von Nigrin ist doch immer noch "State of the Art"?|kopfkrat
Oder gibt es mittlerweile schon etwas besseres?


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*

Ich bin`s mal wieder#h
Bin bei meiner 2000er Zauber gerade am Schmieren. Innenraum ist fertig.
Jetzt bekomme ich die große goldene Scheibe vor dem Schnurlaufröllchen nicht runter. Schraube ist raus und das wars. Wollte die Röllchenlager noch mal fetten/ölen.
Jemand einen Tip. (Brechstange o.ä.|supergri)


----------



## Peak (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin`s mal wieder#h
> Bin bei meiner 2000er Zauber gerade am Schmieren. Innenraum ist fertig.
> Jetzt bekomme ich die große goldene Scheibe vor dem Schnurlaufröllchen nicht runter. Schraube ist raus und das wars. Wollte die Röllchenlager noch mal fetten/ölen.
> Jemand einen Tip. (Brechstange o.ä.|supergri)




Genau das Problem hatte ich auch schon... versuche es mal wie folgt: Das ganze zwecks Lockerung mit ein wenig WD40 einsprühen (geht aber auch ohne WD40). Mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher der eben noch so durch das Loch geht etwas die goldene Buchse (Vorsichtig) hin und her bewegen, so dass ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Bügel und der Buchse entsteht. Dann mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher vorne zwischen dem Bügel und der goldenen Buchse dazwischen gehen und  das  ganze  (Vorsichtig) heraushebeln. Geht dann ganz leicht :m


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2007)

*AW: Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem*



Peak schrieb:


> Genau das Problem hatte ich auch schon... versuche es mal wie folgt: Das ganze zwecks Lockerung mit ein wenig WD40 einsprühen (geht aber auch ohne WD40). Mit einem kleinen Schraubenzieher der eben noch so durch das Loch geht etwas die goldene Buchse (Vorsichtig) hin und her bewegen, so dass ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Bügel und der Buchse entsteht. Dann mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher vorne zwischen dem Bügel und der goldenen Buchse dazwischen gehen und  das  ganze  (Vorsichtig) heraushebeln. Geht dann ganz leicht :m


Ich habs gepackt:vik:. Sitzt aber ganz schön stramm das Teil (naja besser als zu locker:q) Bei der BlueArc ging es wesentlich einfacher.  Danke nochmal #h


----------

